# Encore une fois de plus, déçu d'Apple (topic long)



## Ropoime (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,

En 2007, le premier iPhone a été une révolution. La concurrence faisait encore des téléphones à touches physiques ou des écrans tactiles beaucoup moins performant que l’iPhone. A l’époque, n’ayant pas les moyens de me l’acheter, je me suis tourné vers un iPod Touch. Satisfaction à 100%. C’était à partir de ce moment où je suis devenu “fan” d’Apple.

Malgrés les premiers “défaut” des iPhones: absence de MMS, pas de mode camera, … l’iPhone faisait preuve d’une grande originalité, on sentait l’unique personnalité de Steve Jobs à travers ces appareils et quand on regardait la concurrence, on avait l’impression que l’iPhone (et l’iPod Touch) venait d’un autre monde futuriste. Android ne faisait absolument pas le poids face à iOS et les appareils ainsi que le système étaient “moche” et instable.







Mon premier smartphone fut un iPhone 4, fonctionnant sous iOS 4. Très satisfait de ce smartphone; à côté de mon iPhone 4 puis 4S plus tard, ça ne m’a pas empêché d’acquérir quelques smartphones de la concurrence: HTC Desire Z, HTC Sensation XL, Samsung Galaxy S2/S3, ma préférence était clairement pour Apple: iOS 4/5/6 plus rapide et optimisé que jamais.

En 2013, ayant vu la grande qualité d’Apple, je décide d'acquérir un Macbook Air (mon premier Mac que je possède toujours) sous Mountain Lion. Rien à dire, le système d’exploitation était parfaitement optimisé, rapide et quasi sans bugs, un sans faute. La machine, originale, et le logo d’Apple lumineux est très beau, esthétique et léger. A l’époque, il n y avait pas de concurrence.

Ma déception a commencé quand Apple a décidé de s’éloigner de la philosophie de Steve Jobs, après avoir sorti les iPhone 6/6 Plus, où la règle “utilisation à une main” fût bafouée. Ce qui a permi de montrer les incohérences des “fans” d’Apple qui critiquaient la concurrence pour la grande taille d’écran.

Apple a aussi sorti iOS 7 qui a considérablement ralenti le 4S et la nouvelle monture était clairement mal optimisé. J’avais déjà écris un sujet là dessus, sur MacG ou autre, je ne me souviens plus.

J’ai donc décidé d’abandonner l’iPhone pour un android. J’ai donc pu voir la grande évolution qu’à fait le système de Google, sur Lollipop (LG G4) qui était clairement plus rapide et plus optimisé que iOS 7 et 8. Sans parler de la personnalisation qu’offre l’OS de Google, permettant d’avoir un bureau propre et rangé.

Mavericks, le successeur de Mountain Lion, avait ce fameux bug de “1 seconde” lors de l’installation mais les choses commenceront à s’empirer à partir de Yosemite, la nouvelle monture où l’affichage n’était pas optimisé pour les écran non Retina, donc affichage flou. Le dock n’est plus en 3D et le système en lui même est instable car les jeux vidéos se fermaient seuls après quelques minutes. Pages et iMovie ont perdu des fonctions que j’utilisais.

Je décide donc d’installer Windows 7 en bootcamp et là, plus aucun problème d’affichage, les jeux marchent mieux et sans fermer, Word + performant etc … Bref, il devient mon système principal.

Une anecdote: Une fois, le clavier de mon Macbook déconnait. Heureusement que j’avais Windows installé dessus, ce qui m’a permit, grâce au clavier virtuel, de taper le mot de passe pour entrer dans ma session Windows. Mac OSX n’a pas de clavier virtuel au moment de taper le mot de passe à l’ouverture de la session. Pour un système qui se dit le plus avancé au monde, il y a encore beaucoup de travail à faire du côté d’Apple.

Bref, Quelques temps passe, j’installe El Captain, même chose, affichage flou, donc installation de Windows 10. Au passage, Microsoft a fait des améliorations, notamment le menu des réglages simplifié et centralisé.

De plus, vu mon utilisation créative que je fais sur l’ordi: montage photo, vidéo, audio et modélisation 3D, Windows est plus adapté pour ce genre de tâche.

Par exemple, sur MacOS, pour travailler sur un fichier vidéo que ce soit avec iMovie, Filmora ou Adobe Premiere Pro, il faut convertir la vidéo en MP4/MOV. C’est clairement une plaie, une perte de temps. Moi je travaille beaucoup sur des MKV, et à chaque fois, il faut convertir la vidéo au bon format. Vu le fichier volumineux du MKV (film 720p), il faut compter environ 1 à 2 heures pour la conversion sur Handbrake.
Chez Windows, Filmora accepte tous les formats que ce soit du MOV, du MP4 et du MKV ! Donc pas de conversion à faire, un gain de temps !

En 2016, Apple sort l’iPhone SE. Vu l’énorme avantage que présente l’utilisation à une main, je décide donc de l’acheter. Design le plus réussis, prise jack et port Lightning bien placés, puissant haut parleur et microphone, composants puissants. iOS 10 ayant fait des efforts par rapport à iOS 7, même s’il n’a pas la perfection de iOS 4/5/6. Bref, satisfait de cet achat.

Fin 2016, j’achète aussi un OnePlus 3T. Rare, puissant, pas chère, ses avantages: un système sans bloatware et l’interrupteur (comme chez les iPhone) pour 3 fonctions: mode normal, ne pas déranger et silencieux. Double carte SIM, 128 Go, 6 Go de RAM, écran AMOLED, usb type-c; le tout pour moins de 500 euros !

Le SE et le 3T me permettent de voir l’évolution de ces deux systèmes. Je dispose aussi des AirPods que j’utilise avec le OnePlus. Comme le SE, les AirPods n’ont pas de concurrence, certes Samsung a sorti les Gear IconX mais ils sont moins bons que les AirPods et coûtent plus chères.

Installation de Sierra, pareil, système qui fait preuve de bug et d’instabilité même pendant l’installation de l’OS. La clé USB formatée en exFAT, les débits de transfert sont volontairement bridés par le système. Bientôt, MacOS n’acceptera que les clés USB formatée au format Apple. J’ai donc une fois de plus, installer Windows 10 via BootCamp.

Apple a aussi donné un autre coup de pied à la philosophie de Steve Jobs en sortant l’iPad Pro. Je rappelle que Steve Jobs était contre les grands écrans, le stylet et la fenêtre de multitâche. Apple n’a respecté aucun de ces engagements.
“If you see a stylus, they blew it.” -Steve Jobs, 2010
Et en effet, il avait entièrement raison car quand on voit la façon ridicule dont se recharge le stylet:





Et Quelle est l’intérêt d’un stylet ? Les mangakas utilisent des tablettes Wacom avec des logiciels comme Clip Studio Paint.
Du dessin industriel ? Les entreprises utilisent 3DS MAX pour ce genre de travail.
Des logiciels non disponible sur iOS et l’iPad n’est pas assez puissant pour faire tourner 3DS MAX ou Adobe Premiere Pro; je parle de vrais travaux de Pro: du rendu en temps réel, etc . Donc, faut être franc, l’appellation Pro de l’iPad est complètement mensonger comme l’appellation Pro des MacBook.








* HIGH SIERRA et WINDOWS 10*

La batterie de mon MacBook Air est en fin de vie, ce qui provoque des arrêts inopinés de ma machine. Je décide donc de l’ôter pour éviter le gonflement de la batterie et en attendant que je reçois une nouvelle.

A ce moment-là, j’apprends que le CPU des MacBook est bridé quand ils fonctionnent sans batterie, rendant inutilisable High Sierra. C’est dommage car l’installation de l’OS s’est très bien passé et étonné de la rapidité d’installation. Donc je reinstalle Windows en bootcamp.

Avec un CPU bridé, Windows fonctionne beaucoup mieux que MacOS. Donc je pense que vous connaissez mon verdict dessus. Je ne vous plus aucun intérêt à utiliser MacOS. Apple n’est clairement plus ce que c’était depuis la disparition de Steve Jobs.

Pour moi, MacOS n’est plus un système adapté pour travailler, il n’a jamais été conçu pour jouer. Même pour le montage vidéo (pourtant Mac était une référence là dessus), Windows est plus adapté.

Acheter un nouveau Mac ? NON ! Les Macbook sont trop chère pour ce qu’ils sont, les modèles Pro sont dépourvus de GPU mobile, sauf pour les versions les plus onéreuses.
Et les versions les plus onéreuses ont fait le choix d’adopter des GPU Radeon. Les GPU nvidia sont beaucoup mieux, compatible avec le mode iRay, permettant d’avoir un rendu le plus proche possible de la réalité :










*  iOS 11 et ANDROID NOUGAT*

Comment parler d’iOS 11 sans mentionner ce vulgaire centre de contrôle soit disant personnalisable et cette blague d’explorateur de fichiers ….

Avec iOS 11, le wifi et le bluetooth ne se désactivent plus avec le centre de contrôle. Il faut aller dans les réglages. Donc à quoi sert de proposer ces options dans le centre de contrôle ?







Et l’explorateur de fichiers qui propose seulement d’aller dans les fichiers de Drive, iCloud Drive etc … mais pas dans les fichiers de l’iPhone. Donc app inutile.







Un vrai explorateur de fichier et un vrai centre de contrôle personnalisable, c’est ce que Android propose, comme le montre cette image en dessous:







De plus, iOS ne permet toujours pas de ranger ses icônes où l’on veut.












Et que dire de l’App Store avec ses gros titres et la place non optimisés. Une petite comparaison face au Play Store.












Et on ne peut toujours pas faire les mises à jour de iOS avec une connection data. Obligé d’utiliser le wifi ….

Actualité récente: la calculatrice bugue sur iOS 11. Quand on tape rapidement, elle est incapable de faire un calcul même simple puisque l'application est lente.





* iPHONE X*

Outre son tarif exorbitant et son encoche qui masque une partie du contenu (vidéo, jeux …), cette iPhone dit du futur montre une fois de plus l’incohérence des “fans” d’Apple. Eux qui disaient que le borderless n’est pas pratique à utiliser, faisant un parallèle avec les bords du S6/S7 Edge où l’utilisateur peut activer indirectement les fonctions avec la paume de sa main.






Regardez par exemple, dans ce jeu, on voit clairement que l'encoche gâche masque une partie des contrôles:






Voici un exemple d'une incohérence d'un des fans d'Apple:
Quand Xiaomi a sorti le Mi Mix, Leo Duff nous a clairement dit que ce smartphone ne lui plaisait pas car son écran n’est pas symétrique (Allez à 2:00)  





Un utilisateur sur SnapChat fait donc cette remarque à Leo Duff, voici ce que le Youtubeur réponds (Allez à 15:06):





Il va falloir que Leo Duff revoit la définition de symétrie ou qu’il aille voir un prof de math. Non mais sérieusement, être aussi esclave pour une multinationale …. Ou surement, il était alcoolisé au moment de faire cette vidéo. Apple lui même l’a envoûté ou lui a jeté un sort, je ne vous pas d’autres explications.
C’est comme ci, je vous disais que les écrans des iPhones 8 sont des OLED mais seulement les noirs ne sont pas parfaits …






Ce qui me revient donc au sujet suivant:


----------



## Ropoime (26 Octobre 2017)

*APPLE, UNE RELIGION ?*

Oui pour moi, Apple est une religion, pour ne pas dire une secte. Des études ont même montré une équivalence entre un fidèle religieux et un fanboys:

https://www.androidpit.fr/apple-religion

Une religion, pour faire court, c’est un dieu, un temple, un livre et des fidèles chargés de nourrir spirituellement et financièrement cette assemblée, afin d’obtenir une “récompense” et éviter d’être “puni”. Le livre, représentant les paroles de dieu, dicte la vie et le comportement que les fidèles doivent adopter.

Chez Apple, on trouve la même chose, je m’explique. Chaque année, quand un nouvel iPhone sort, vous avez toujours des fanboys qui dorment dehors devant l’App Store pendant plusieurs jours, pour être les premiers à acquérir le produit. Pour quelle récompense ? Pour avoir un appareil un peu plus puissant, avoir un nouvel objet dans sa main, quel plaisir !

Si ce fan ne va pas à l’App Store pour acheter le nouvel iPhone, il sera mécontent, triste, se fera passer pour “ringard” auprès de sa communauté. N’ayant aucune imagination, aucune créativité, il a basé toute sa vie entière autour d’un seul appareil mobile de marque Apple.
C’est Apple ou rien. Il est même prêt à vider son compte en banque ou à faire un crédit voir même faire la manche pour satisfaire la société de consommation.
Quelle sera la réaction d’un fanboys si son appareil se casse ou tombe en panne ?
Quelle sera la réaction d’un bouddhiste si la statue de Bouddha se casse ?
Ce serait l’horreur ! Imaginez que vous soyez le premier à acquérir l’iPhone X et que vous le faîtes tomber et qu’il se casse …

Pour faire un parallèle avec la religion, on vous demande une cotisation pour agrandir ou construire d’autres temple. Si vous le faîtes, vous serez récompensés dans l’au-delà. Si vous ne le faites pas, vous serez châtiés.











Vous avez sur ce forum, des personnes qui vous disent “ Si Apple le fait, c’est pour ton bien.”
“Si Apple enlève ou ajoute tel option, c’est parce que, c’est ce qui est le mieux pour toi.”
Bien sûr, au même titre que la Bible pour les chrétiens.
J’imagine aussi que si Apple a rendu flou l’affichage de MacOS sur mon écran non Retina, c’est pour mon bien. Si Apple a ralenti le 4S avec iOS 7, c’est pour mon bien aussi.

Et vous aurez toujours des “prêtres” comme Leo Duff et theicollection qui vous diront au final qu’un iPhone est mieux (même s’il faut déformer les mots), et qu’ils achèteront le dernier même s’ils en ont aucune utilité, si ce n’est pour “frimer” devant leurs abonnés qui sont en manque.

En parlant de theicollection, regardez sa réaction quand il rencontre son dieu:





Ce phénomène, on le trouve aussi en politique, dans le foot, dans la musique etc ….

Moi personnellement, j'ai déjà rencontré Carl Pei, le fondateur de OnePlus, et j'ai pris quelques photos avec lui. C'était le jour de la sortie du OnePlus 3T édition colette à Paris. J'étais normal ce jour là. 
Et si j'avais su avant, je serais allé voir Tim Cook à l'Apple Store des Terrasses du Port à Marseille mais j'ai appris cette nouvelle quand il était trop tard.




* APPLE CRACHE SUR STEVE JOBS*


Sûrement comme vous tous ici sur ce forum, j'ai lu entièrement la biographie de Steve Jobs, le livre de Walter Isaacson. Excellent livre qui décrit l’unique personnalité qu’avait le fondateur d’Apple, ainsi que son grand parcours et ses obstacles qu’il a surmonter pour atteindre son objectif. Même s’il n’est pas exempt de défauts, son parcours est loin d’être sain et il avait un comportement “répulsif”.
Les deux films qui sont sortis sur Steve Jobs ne montrent rien par rapport au livre.
Steve Jobs était une personne très exigeante à tel point qu’il n’hésitait pas à “crier” sur ses employés si le boulot était mal fait ou pas fait à sa façon. Il faisait passer l’esthétique avant la performance.
Il a lui même dit: « On ne fera jamais une bonne publicité en mettant en avant des caractéristiques techniques, des Gigaoctets de RAM, des tableaux ou des comparatifs. Il faut transmettre une émotion. »
Une émotion qu’on pouvait le ressentir dans les produits Apple ayant une beauté, originalité exemplaire sans pour autant nier les performances.
A l’époque, un MacBook ou un iPhone était quelque chose de complètement différent, qui attirait l’oeil, facilement “distinguable” etc.

Regardez maintenant ce qui est devenu Apple (même Steve Wozniak l’avoue “Apple ne ressemble plus à l’entreprise qu’il a crée”):

iOS se ressemble à Android depuis iOS 7. Où est passé le slide original du premier “iPhone OS” ? Ainsi que l’animation de la batterie qui se recharge ?


Les iPhone ont le capteur photo qui dépasse, excepté le 5S/SE.


A partir de Yosemite, le dock est en 2D.


Les MacBook n’ont plus le logo lumineux d’Apple et sont maintenant “passe partout”


Les iPhone n’ont plus le côté “original” par rapport à la concurrence, ils sont passe partout. Rappelez-vous de l’époque du premier iPhone, 3G, 3GS, 4 et 4S.


Le stylet de l’iPad Pro se recharge de manière ridicule.


Abandon du câble magnétique sur les MacBook.


Abandon du système d’enroulement du câble d’alimentation du MacBook.
Certains sur ce forum et sur les autres forums grincent des dents quand un commentateur critique un produit Apple en mentionnant Steve Jobs.
“Arrête avec ton Steve Jobs, il est mort, il faut faire le deuil ….” Oui mais là, on parle d’une personne qui a crée une des plus grosse entreprise au monde, il ne s’agit pas d’une personne lambda qui a seulement mangé des pommes. Et faire ce genre de remarques, c’est lui manquer de respect, après tout ce qu’il a accompli tandis que nous, on est incapable de faire le dixième. Imaginez aussi son combat contre le cancer du pancréas et malgré celà, il était présent pour Apple, il est allé jusqu’au bout. Et c’est navrant de voir qu’est devenu Apple, l’inverse de la philosophie de Steve Jobs sans parler des fanboys qui acceptent tout et n’importe quoi de cette marque, voire même la défendre comme si c’était leur père qu’il l’a conçu.




*                                                       INTÉRÊT d’un MacBook*

Le seul intérêt que je vois d’un MacBook, ce n’est uniquement pour développer les apps sur iOS. Et c’est bon qu’Apple founit BootCamp, permettant d’avoir Windows sur une partition (comme je le fais actuellement).

A quoi sert-il d’avoir MacOS ?

La suite Adobe et GIMP fonctionnent mieux sur Windows, Apple a lui-même prouvé son échec du montage photo en éliminant cette blague qu’était iPhoto et Aperture. La première fois que j’ai utilisé iPhoto … Comment Apple peut sortir une connerie pareil ? Encore si le MacBook était destiné aux enfants, je comprendrais.


iMovie peut aller se coucher face à Filmora. Le fait qu’il faut à chaque fois convertir un MKV en MP4/MOV sur Mac, c’est éliminatoire pour moi.


DAZ 3D fonctionne mieux sur Windows et pour profiter du mode iRay, il faut une CG Nvidia. Donc un Razer Blade serait un meilleur choix contrairement au MacBook.


Word a un meilleur correcteur que Pages et propose plus d’options, notamment pour les écrivains comme le mode “double pages”. Option que Apple a enlevé.


Jouer ? Avec le DirectX associé à un GPU Nvidia, la question ne se pose même pas. Testez par vous-même, jouez à Killing Floor sur Windows (DirectX) et MacOS (OpenGL), vous verrez.
Concernant les logiciels comme 3DS MAX nécessitant de grosses ressources graphiques, le choix le plus évident serait de monter une tour: un Core I7, un SLI de GTX 1080 et 128 Go de RAM. Une tour modulable ? Apple ne le propose plus.




*                                                 AVANTAGE D’UN iPHONE*

Pour moi, le seul avantage d’un iPhone par rapport à Android est que Apple est la seule marque à proposer un smartphone compact “HDG”.
Le 5S et le SE étant, pour moi, le design le plus réussis, le plus abouti, le plus cohérent. Sans parler des nombreux accessoires et coques disponible dans le marché.

Par rapport à la concurrence, à quoi sert-il d’avoir un iPhone Plus ?
Il est très chère, son OS est limité: pas de possibilité d’installer des applications en dehors de l’App Store et ne me faites pas croire que c’est pour la sécurité. Je rappelle que les claviers alternatifs peuvent prendre tout ce que vous tapez, même vos mots de passe et numéros de CB. C’est écrit noir sur blanc dans les conditions (iOS 8).
Pas possible de lire des formats autres que le MP4/MOV à moins d’installer VLC …. (La concurrence propose de lire les MKV nativement).
Pas possible de brancher son iPhone en mode “transfert de données” donc à moins de passer par iTunes. Que ce logiciel soit léger ou usine à gaz, il faut être franc, c’est une plaie de passer par un logiciel pour transférer une photo.
Impossible d’accéder dans les fichiers de l’iPhone. Ça peut être utile par exemple pour transférer une sauvegarde ou donnée d’une application.
Obligation de mettre à jour son iPhone et impossibilité de revenir en arrière, même si le nouvel iOS est bugué.

Vous avez, chez la concurrence, un smartphone beaucoup plus abordable et aussi rapide. C’est le OnePlus 3/3T/5. Moins de 500 euros, vous avez des composants HDG, stabilisateur optique, 6 Go de RAM, 128 Go de stockage ainsi que le bouton silencieux/ne pas déranger. Même les fanboys theicollection et STEVEN vantent la qualité de OnePlus et ont possèdent. STEVEN utilise un OnePlus 5 à côté de son iPhone.



*                                                         LA CONCURRENCE*


La concurrence s’est inspirée des travaux d’Apple pour sortir leurs smartphones, comme le premier Galaxy S, concurrent de l’iPhone 3G.
Android est venu sur le marché pour répondre face à l’iPhone et iOS, avant d’adopter certains choix d’Apple: batterie inamovible, retrait du port jack, augmentation des tarifs ….

Samsung s’est longuement moquer d’Apple sur ces restrictions avant de manquer de crédibilité à la sortie du Galaxy S6 (batterie inamovible et absence de port micro SD).
Samsung a complétement foiré le Note 7, voulant faire vite pour sortir plus rapidement le smartphone avant Apple et n’a pas hésité, lors de la présentation du Note 7, à se moquer de la décision d’Apple sur le retrait du port jack. C’est dommage car le Note 7 était un bijou: port USB type C, lecteur d’empreinte à l’avant, symétrie parfaite, moins de EDGE que le S7, capteur d’iris etc

Apple, utilisant les composants de Samsung, n’a pas hésité à lancer des procès contre le constructeur coréen “rectangle aux coins arrondis etc”.
Les temps changent et c’est maintenant Apple qui s’inspire des travaux de la concurrence notamment pour les grandes tailles d’écran (sans hésiter à nier les exigences du défunt Steve Jobs, quel respect !) et le borderless avec l’iPhone X.

Google a avoué avoir lancé les Pixels (ressemblant aux iPhone, donc aucune originalité) pour attirer les utilisateurs d’iPhone. Echec assuré vu la qualité laissant à désirer des Pixels et ces derniers sont indisponibles en France.

Et que dire de Xiaomi qui n’hésite pas à avoir des appellations ressemblant à son rival: Mi-Notebook Air, App Store

Chez la concurrence, excepté les marques comme Sony et OnePlus (et encore le OnePlus 5 se ressemble à l’iPhone 7 Plus), tout tourne autour d’Apple. Comme ci Apple est le centre de l’univers. Il faut sortir un smartphone plus puissant et le plus rapidement possible avant qu’Apple le fasse. Tous ces gestes et ces moqueries ne font que renforcer Apple, ça fait déjà parler de lui et ça lui donne de l’importance.

Ceux qui ont réussis le format borderless, c'est le S8 et le V30 pour leur écran symétrique. Une symétrie vantée depuis des années par MacG et d'autres sites similaires, argument montrant la supériorité d'Apple face à la concurrence. Quant est-il de l'iPhone X ?

Je rêve d’une marque qui fabrique des smartphones originales sans tenir compte de ce que fait la concurrence.




*                                                                      FIN*

Merci de m’avoir lu et désolé pour la tailles des images, le forum ne les propose pas de les modifier.


----------



## ibabar (30 Octobre 2017)

Ropoime a dit:


> Merci de m’avoir lu


Quelle est la question derrière le troll?


----------



## Macounette (30 Octobre 2017)

C'est long mais y'a rien de nouveau. Du réchauffé, quoi. Si Apple te frustre autant, alors change de crèmerie. A chacun sa vérité, ses choix, ses compromis. Les tiens ne seront pas forcément ceux des autres.


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2017)

Donner du credit a des YouTuber […]


----------



## ScapO (30 Octobre 2017)

Y’avait une question , une demande et je les ai ratées ?


----------



## Madalvée (30 Octobre 2017)

C'était pas mieux de se faire des crèpes plutôt que de passer du temps à écrire ce que l'on sait déjà ?


----------



## Average Joe (30 Octobre 2017)

Faut n’avoir que ça à faire dans sa vie (ou alors être payé) pour tartiner un tel roman dont tout le monde ici n’a que faire.


----------



## aCLR (30 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Quelle est la question derrière le troll?


Un athée peut-il s'offrir un iPhone X sans passer pour une pomme de bénitier, ou un truc dans le genre.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2017)

Aucun interet   , je passe


----------



## Ropoime (31 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Quelle est la question derrière le troll?


Donner son avis, c'est du troll ? Ah oui, pardon si mes critiques envers le saint-Apple t'ont vexé.
Au moins ta remarque confirme ce que je pense d'Apple et de ses fans.



Macounette a dit:


> C'est long mais y'a rien de nouveau. Du réchauffé, quoi. Si Apple te frustre autant, alors change de crèmerie. A chacun sa vérité, ses choix, ses compromis. Les tiens ne seront pas forcément ceux des autres.


A chacun sa vérité ? Il y en a qui ne veulent surtout pas voir la vérité, ici-même.
Apple ne me fruste pas, sinon je n'aurais pas d'iPhone ni de MacBook.
Je ne dis pas posséder la science, mais je me base sur mes expériences. Et certains d'entre elles sont même prouvée par des articles comme la calculatrice qui bugue sur iOS 11.
Maintenant si tu nies que l'iPhone fait mal les calculs simples sur iOS 11, ou tu dis carrément l'inverse, c'est ton problème mais ça ne changera rien au fait.



flotow a dit:


> Donner du credit a des YouTuber […]


Qui te dit que je donne du crédit à des Youtubers ? Je montre que ces Youtubers emploi un discours hypocrite.



Madalvée a dit:


> C'était pas mieux de se faire des crèpes plutôt que de passer du temps à écrire ce que l'on sait déjà ?


Toi, tu aurais pu manger une pomme au lieu de passer du temps à rédiger ce commentaire.
Et tu dis que j'écris ce que l'on sait déjà, donc ce qui signifie que tu valides entièrement mes propos ? Pas d'arguments ? Pas quelque chose qui contredit un de mes propos ?



Average Joe a dit:


> Faut n’avoir que ça à faire dans sa vie (ou alors être payé) pour tartiner un tel roman dont tout le monde ici n’a que faire.


Oui, effectivement, tout le monde sur ce forum s'en fout d'Apple, des iPhone, des MacBook etc
Parler de ça sur MacG, c'est hors sujet !
Franchement, excuse-moi, j'aurais du lancer un topic sur Harry Potter, ce qui aurait été pertinent avec un tel roman ...



aCLR a dit:


> Un athée peut-il s'offrir un iPhone X sans passer pour une pomme de bénitier, ou un truc dans le genre.


Une femme avec son niqab, peut-elle utiliser FaceID sur son iPhone X ? Voilà une question qui mérite la plus grande réflexion des dirigeants d'Apple et des imams de l'Arabie Saoudite. Ou bien cela signifie t-il une prochaine guerre entre ces deux grandes religions Apple et l'islam ?



Jura39 a dit:


> Aucun interet   , je passe


Bien chère modérateurs.
Pas d'arguments non plus de la part du staff de MacG ? Ou on se contente de se moquer d'une personne qui a une opinion différente, je sais c'est plus facile.

Vous n'avez pas un seul argument qui montre la supériorité de l'iPhone sur Android, de MacOS sur Windows ? Donnez moi envie de désinstaller Windows pour utiliser High Sierra, donnez moi envie d'utiliser mon SE plutôt que mon 3T.
Je veux parler avec des personnes, qui sont en accord ou contre mes propos, avec des arguments et dans la politesse.
Le reste, s'il vous plaît, passez votre chemin.


----------



## aurique (31 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir, 



Ropoime a dit:


> Pas d'arguments non plus de la part du staff de MacG ?



Pourquoi aurait-on des arguments à t'opposer ? ton avis est le tien et je le respecte (dans la limite du raisonnable , faut pas deconner non plus ) que je sois d'accord ou pas avec toi.  



Ropoime a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas un seul argument qui montre la supériorité de l'iPhone sur Android, de MacOS sur Windows ?



Encore une fois pourquoi ?? Chacun voit les avantages et les inconvénients qu'il veut.  



Ropoime a dit:


> Il y en a qui ne veulent surtout pas voir la vérité, ici-même.



Là, ça commence à partir en couille : Tu détiens donc *LA* vérité, et nous pov' apple Fan, sommes aveuglés par notre Dieu Steeve et son Apôtre Tim ? J'ai bon ? 

Mais ce qui me gonfle le plus , c'est que dans tes diatribes, tu pars du principe qu'un discours argumenté (peu importe les arguments ) est supérieur à l'expression d'une subjectivité : Dis autrement ; qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre que je kiffe Apple ?!


----------



## ibabar (31 Octobre 2017)

Ropoime a dit:


> Donner son avis, c'est du troll ?


Critiquer pour critiquer, sans rien apporter de constructif, je pense que c'est peu ou prou la définition du troll...
Fais-nous signe si tu sais comment ressusciter Jobs 
_C'était peut-être mieux avant, mais avant c'était avant, ça ne sert à rien de se lamenter sur le passé qui ne reviendra pas..._

C'est d'ailleurs drôle (et agaçant) qu'on parle de "fans", ce qui suggère que ces fans n'ont aucun libre-arbitre et adhèrent quel que soit le produit proposé, fut-il mauvais. J'utilise des Mac depuis plus de 20 ans. Je n'adhère pas à tout et certains produits me laissent perplexe, d'autant plus que je les ai testé (comme la Watch ou l'iPad Pro 12.9").

Dans le temps on parlait de "communauté", ce qui recouvrait une notion d'entraide et d'appartenance à un (petit) groupe. Les temps changent, le terme de "hater" n'existait pas il y a ne serait-ce que 5 ans en arrière.



Ropoime a dit:


> A chacun sa vérité ? Il y en a qui ne veulent surtout pas voir la vérité, ici-même
> (...)
> Vous n'avez pas un seul argument qui montre la supériorité de l'iPhone sur Android, de MacOS sur Windows ? Donnez moi envie de désinstaller Windows pour utiliser High Sierra, donnez moi envie d'utiliser mon SE plutôt que mon 3T


LA vérité prévaut jusqu'à ce qu'on démontre qu'elle est caduque _(avant Copernic, LA vérité c'était que la Terre était plate...)._ Chacun a SA vérité, ce serait plus tolérant et juste de l'exprimer ainsi. On touche à la philosophie...

Personne ne cherche à te convaincre, ou plutôt toi tu cherches à te convaincre...
Si tu es mieux sur Windaube ou en Droïd Vert: tant mieux pour toi. Le problème serait d'être déçu et mal à l'aise dans un système fermé et obligatoire, mais il n'en est rien puisque des alternatives existent. Et le plus beau est que tu n'es même pas obligé de balancer ton matos (en usant de l'émulation pour la partie ordinateur).
Je pense que personne ici ne voit un quelconque problème: tu crées toi-même un problème là où il n'existe pas...

Le propre des produits commerciaux est que tu n'es pas obligé de les acheter. L'iPhone X trop cher? Garde ton pognon, point!
Le problème à nouveau serait l'absence d'alternative, de concurrence. On pourrait palabrer plus longtemps sur les tarifs exorbitants de la SNCF qui n'est toujours pas ouverte à la concurrence. Et encore, c'est discutable car des alternatives existent (avion, covoiturage, concurrence interne low-cost et simplement changement de destinations).
_Bon, j'arrête là, j'ai encore oublié la règle de base... don't feed the troll _


----------



## Ropoime (31 Octobre 2017)

aurique a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Pourquoi aurait-on des arguments à t'opposer ? ton avis est le tien et je le respecte (dans la limite du raisonnable , faut pas deconner non plus ) que je sois d'accord ou pas avec toi.!


Des arguments à m'opposer ? J'ai suivi l'évolution d'Apple et de la concurrence (du premier iPhone jusqu'à maintenant) et avant c'était Apple ou rien. Et là, ces dernières années, j'ai ma préférence pour la concurrence.
Pourquoi je voudrais qu'on me donne des arguments ? Car je ne comprends toujours pas ces événements qu'il y a à chaque sortie d'un iPhone sachant qu'il n y a pas eu de grandes évolutions.

l'iPhone X coûte 1159 euros en version 64 Gb. En 2017, payer 1159 euros pour 64 Gb sans possibilité d'étendre la mémoire, je trouve ça abusé. Pourquoi le précommander ? Vu le niveau de réponses que j'ai ici, je pense que je suis au mauvais endroit pour avoir des arguments. Beaucoup le font car c'est Apple tout simplement, rien d'autre à ajouter. 
Avant l'iPhone 6, pas mal de personnes critiquaient la concurrence pour la grande tailles des écrans. Un jolie retournement de veste.



aurique a dit:


> Là, ça commence à partir en couille : Tu détiens donc *LA* vérité, et nous pov' apple Fan, sommes aveuglés par notre Dieu Steeve et son Apôtre Tim ? J'ai bon ?


Non, rien ne part en vrille. Qui t'as dit que je détenais la vérité ?
La calculatrice qui bugue sur iOS 11 est une vérité, des articles même en parlent et j'ai pu tester de mes propres yeux.
L'existence de l'encoche sur l'iPhone X, c'est aussi une vérité, non ?



aurique a dit:


> Mais ce qui me gonfle le plus , c'est que dans tes diatribes, tu pars du principe qu'un discours argumenté (peu importe les arguments ) est supérieur à l'expression d'une subjectivité : Dis autrement ; qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre que je kiffe Apple ?!


Un discours argumenté peut être mensonger par rapport face à un simple commentaire, encore faut-il écrire le comment du pourquoi, chose que très peu de personnes font. Je comprends d'un côté, c'est emmerdant d'analyser et de répondre avec des arguments tout en restant dans la politesse. 
C'est plus facile de dire "ton topic est pourri". ça prend très peu de temps et on ne prendra pas de risque de se faire "traiter".
Franchement, je m'en fous que tu kiffes Apple ou Samsung. Moi, ce que je cherche, c'est des arguments des personnes qui aiment Apple (ou pas d'ailleurs).



ibabar a dit:


> Critiquer pour critiquer, sans rien apporter de constructif, je pense que c'est peu ou prou la définition du troll...
> Fais-nous signe si tu sais comment ressusciter Jobs
> _C'était peut-être mieux avant, mais avant c'était avant, ça ne sert à rien de se lamenter sur le passé qui ne reviendra pas...
> _



Vu la façon dont tu parles (avec les émoticônes débiles), on dirait que tu es satisfait de la disparition de Jobs. Bien ton respect !

Il ne s'agit pas du "c'était peut-être mieux avant" mais Steve Jobs a dit: 
*If you see a stylus or a task manager, 'they blew it'*
Personne n’achètera un grand téléphone.

Steve Jobs était contre le stylet, le multitâche et les grands écrans. Apple a fait l'inverse après sa mort.
Si tu crois que Steve Jobs aurait toléré ça, c'est que tu le connais mal, tu n'as certainement pas lu le livre. Je comprends, lire un livre, c'est long. Déjà que certains ont du mal avec ce topic, alors un livre, n'en parlons pas.
Steve Jobs n'hésitait pas à virer ses employés en utilisant un ton grossier si le travail n'était pas fait à sa façon. Il volait même les idées de ses employés en disant que c'est lui qui les a inventé.

Si Steve Jobs ressuscite, il aurait tout fait pour prendre le contrôle d'Apple et virer cette bande de traites : Tim Cook, Jonathan Ive, Philip Schiller, et ce clown Craig Federighi (je ne pouvais pas m'en empêcher de le traiter vu la façon ignoble dont il a présenté l'iPhone X). Moi, je redeviendrais fan d'Apple.

Rappelez-vous quand Steve Jobs a été viré d'Apple en 1985 par le conseil d'administration géré par John Sculley, qui était dirigeant de Pepsi. Qu'à t-il fait Steve Jobs ? Il s'est battu pour reprendre le contrôle d'Apple, virer John Sculley et sauver son entreprise d'une faillite certaine. Il n y a rien pour décrire une telle bravoure, un courage inégalé. Et encore ce n'est rien à côté de ce qu'il a fait dans sa vie.

Là, c'est comme si Apple pisse sur sa tombe, avec la satisfaction de ces fans comme toi. 



ibabar a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs drôle (et agaçant) qu'on parle de "fans", ce qui suggère que ces fans n'ont aucun libre-arbitre et adhèrent quel que soit le produit proposé, fut-il mauvais. J'utilise des Mac depuis plus de 20 ans. Je n'adhère pas à tout et certains produits me laissent perplexe, d'autant plus que je les ai testé (comme la Watch ou l'iPad Pro 12.9").
> 
> Dans le temps on parlait de "communauté", ce qui recouvrait une notion d'entraide et d'appartenance à un (petit) groupe. Les temps changent, le terme de "hater" n'existait pas il y a ne serait-ce que 5 ans en arrière.


Sans rien apporter de constructif ? Donc tu trouves que ces explications que j'ai mis, les captures d'écrans (et encore, je n'ai pas voulu en mettre trop) ne sont pas constructifs ? 
Donc pour toi, je n'ai aucun produits Apple ni ceux de la concurrence et que mon topic ne sert qu'à troller car je n'ai que ça à faire ? Si tu as l'air de bien me connaître, pourquoi me répondre alors ?



ibabar a dit:


> LA vérité prévaut jusqu'à ce qu'on démontre qu'elle est caduque _(avant Copernic, LA vérité c'était que la Terre était plate...)._ Chacun a SA vérité, ce serait plus tolérant et juste de l'exprimer ainsi. On touche à la philosophie...
> 
> Personne ne cherche à te convaincre, ou plutôt toi tu cherches à te convaincre...
> Si tu es mieux sur Windaube ou en Droïd Vert: tant mieux pour toi. Le problème serait d'être déçu et mal à l'aise dans un système fermé et obligatoire, mais il n'en est rien puisque des alternatives existent. Et le plus beau est que tu n'es même pas obligé de balancer ton matos (en usant de l'émulation pour la partie ordinateur).
> ...


Bah voilà, je me disais bien que j'avais à faire à un fanboy (Windaube) qui n'à pas l'air de connaître le système Mac, et encore moins Windows .... Là, je comprends mieux pourquoi je n'ai pas d'arguments de ta part, ni ceux des autres d'ailleurs.
BootCamp, ce n'est pas de l'émulation, c'est une vrai création de partition dans le disque dur.
C'est *Parallels Desktop *qui utilise l'émulation en créant un disque dur virtuel.

Et pour Windaube, pourquoi c'est de la daube ??? ............. 

L'iPhone X 64Gb à 1159 euros, si ce n'est pas chère pour toi, c'est que tu es riche, tant mieux. Apple a fait un effort sur Mac en proposant BootCamp, il peut proposer quelque chose de similaire sur iPhone.
Pas mal d'utilisateurs de Mac, utilisent "Windaube" pour jouer à des jeux non disponible sur MacOS. Moi je l'utilise pour avoir un affichage optimal sur mon écran non Retina, chose que le "système d'exploitation le plus avancé au monde" est incapable de faire. Non, ce n'est pas un problème que je me suis crée et la solution d'Apple ne fonctionne pas:
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH25302?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

_


ibabar a dit:



			Bon, j'arrête là, j'ai encore oublié la règle de base... don't feed the troll
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_Oui, je pense que tu ferais mieux de t'arrêter. Je suis un troll car je n'aime pas Apple.
Si tu continues, tu risquerais de dire que iPhoto est mieux que Photoshop et que iMovie est mieux que Premiere Pro ...

Dernière chose: Dans ton dernier paragraphe, tu parle de l'iPhone X et de la SNCF. Au moins sur l'iPhone X, tu auras un vrai *Aperçu* du billet de la SNCF. Si ce n'est pas un avantage ça ... (ça par contre, c'est du troll, tu vois la différence)


----------



## Orphanis (2 Décembre 2017)

Il y’a beaucoup d’éléments dans ton message. Certains griefs me semblent plus justifiés que d’autres. 
Pour les griefs que je ne partage pas : 
1- Les grands écrans : personnellement je suis content qu’Apple propose de grands écrans qui répondent mieux à mes besoins (je préfère l’IPad 12’9) et le format des 6/7/8 plus. Pour ceux que ça n’arrange pas, Apple a gardé au catalogue les formats plus compacts. Donc tout le monde y trouve son compte.

2- L’idée selon laquelle tout était rose, qualitativement parlant, du temps de Steve Jobs : il y a déjà eu des soucis de fabrications, voire de conception, sur des machines commercialisées du temps de Jobs. Pour donner des exemples de machines que j’ai possédées et qui avaient un problème : Le premier MacBook Air avec un disque dur qui tournait à 4200tr/min (lenteur indécente même à l’époque), les premier MacBook Pro core 2 duo de mémoire (ils surchauffaient), les dalles jaunes des premiers IMac 27...etc.


----------



## Orphanis (2 Décembre 2017)

Là où je te rejoins :

1- Apple exerce un effet de séduction qui frôle la passion au sens classique du terme. Certaines études avaient même démontrées que certains fans d’Apple développaient un sentiment quasi-amoureux avec leurs machines.

Je ne leur jette pas la pierre, je ne me moque pas et à bien des égards, je suis moi-même, dans une certaine mesure, sous le charme de cette marque. Rationnellement je trouve les prix indécents et injustifiés mais je continue d’acheter de chez Apple. 

2- Tu signales l’attachement immodéré de certains d’entre-nous vis-à-vis des produits de la marque. Attachement qui vire parfois à l’orthodoxie : pas curieux, ni même intéressés par ce qui se passe ailleurs. Je pense que c’est parfois vrai mais je ne partage pas ton analyse des causes. Il faut savoir que lorsque l’on est habitué à un écosystème et que l’on a massivement investi du temps, à apprendre certains logiciels et le fonctionnement de l’OS, et de l’argent dans tout un écosystème, c’est plus confortable d’y rester. Je ne dis pas que ce qui se passe ailleurs ne m’intéresse pas du tout mais à chaque fois que j’ai essayé de retourner vers Windows (surface 1 puis 3) ou des téléphones Android (HTC, Samsung)...Je suis vite revenu vers Apple car l’OS me convenait mieux. 

3- Je partage ton opinion quant au déclin d’une certaine vision et d’un certain esprit pointilleux depuis le décès de Jobs. Si des problèmes de conception ont été présents  du temps de Jobs, ceux que l’on constate aujourd’hui sont parfois dus à de la désinvolture. On sort un IMac 5K (Le premier) et un MacBook avec une carte graphique incapable de faire tourner l’OS; on vend un IPhone X en expliquant aux gens que les problèmes de luminosité sont normales et que si ils rencontrent des problèmes de rétention d’image c’est normal car la technologie Oled est limitée...Moi en tant que consommateur, ce n’est pas mon problème : si une technologie n’est pas mature, qu’Apple ne l’utilise pas et c’est tout car je fais de prime abord confiance à une marque et je n’ai pas à m’intéresser à des aspects techniques ou à assumer les conséquences d’un mauvais choix technologiques. 
Des trucs comme cela ne seraient pas, à mon sens arrivés, du temps de Jobs...et encore moins aussi régulièrement.

Il y’a aussi l’agressivité dans l’obsolescence programmées en ce qui a trait au IDevice. A chaque sortie de téléphone, une sortie d’OS qui flingue les performances de la génération précédente et qu’on ne me dise pas le contraire : mon IPhone 7 et mon IPad Pro 12’9 sont fortement ralentis depuis la sortie d’IOS 11 alors que rien ne justifie ces lenteurs d’un point de vue hardware. Ce qui me gêne, c’est que je suis obligé de faire ces mises-a-jours et je ne peux prétendre utiliser, de façon optimale et comme au premier jour, un IDevice plus d’un an. 

Quand j’achetais il y a 14 ans un produit Mac, j’avais confiance. Ce n’est plus le cas aujourd’hui : je me retrouve à renvoyer régulièrement des produits alors que ça ne m’était jamais arrivé auparavant. 

Ps. J’ai reçu mon IPhone X aujourd’hui et je pense que je vais le renvoyer aussi...


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2017)

Orphanis a dit:


> Ps. J’ai reçu mon IPhone X aujourd’hui et je pense que je vais le renvoyer aussi...


À peine reçu et déjà vouloir le renvoyer, sans même l'avoir essayé, c'est faire preuve de beaucoup d'objectivité et de maturité.... pourquoi l'avoir commandé alors??


----------



## Franz59 (2 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour
Beaucoup de vérités soulevées, pas mal d'idées reçues aussi...
les produits (hardwares et softwares) Apple ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient: Vrai !
Les soucis existaient aussi du temps de Steve Jobs: Vrai ! avec pas mal de frustrations également (disparition d'AppleWorks entre autre).
Windows c'est devenu bien: Oui, mais... (désolé, je n'y arrive toujours pas...)
Android c'est mieux qu'IOS: 50/50 mais vu les prix des IPhones, je comprends le succès monumental des ventes sous Android
J'ai les 2 plateformes (MacOS/Win 7 et 10) ainsi qu'IOS et Android. Je pense donc être assez objectif, et après toutes ces années, je reste encore sur MacOS/IOS...
Ca pourrait ne pas durer
Pour le reste, ce genre de débat n'a jamais et ne fera jamais changer les dirigeants de Cupertino !
La seule pression valable est comme toujours, le nerf de la guerre; suffit de ne plus acheter pour que ça ne se vende plus (merci Michel)


----------



## ChristopherB (2 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir / Bonjour,

J’ai dégusté ton discours sur Apple. 

Je te rejoins complètement !

J’idéalisais l’iPhone bien longtemps avant d’en posséder un. 

Le fameux jour est venu. 

Je l’adore, fiable, rapide et surtout stable. 

Venant de deux années de galère avec un Galaxy Note, quelle bouffée d’oxygène !

J’utilise un vieux PC depuis des années. 

Il souffle comme un avion et démarre comme un diesel !

Ceci dit, il fonctionne très bien et j’ai mes habitudes avec. 

Le Macintosh m’obsédant, je franchis le cap à Noël dernier. 

Et là c’est la débâcle !

Mon Mac Mini est rapidement devenu lent. 

J’ai rencontré des bugs inacceptables. 

Un film acheté sur iTunes m’affiche des bandes en haut et en bas !

Voir ma vidéo : 




Jeudi, je désactive FileVault pour l’accélérer. 

Vendredi, je tente la mise à jour...

Le drame ! Il ne démarre plus en mode normal. 

Le SAV me dit d’attendre la fin du décryptage. 

J’ai attendu comme un c** pour rien !

Résultat, sauvegarde + clean install. 

Après tout ça, je n’ai qu’une envie, certe irrationnelle... Mais j’ai vraiment envie de l’envoyer rejoindre la Tesla Roadster sur Mars !

Et de m’acheter un iPad pro 10,5 pour remplacer ce truc. 

Bonne nuit


----------



## issou la chancla (2 Avril 2018)

Apple c'est une marque qui a toujours fait des produits très très moyens, mais différents de ce qui existe.
On reste quand même dans une entreprise qui dans la consommation de masse made in China. Ça n'a rien de différent de Nintendo, Samsung, Canon, HP, Logicom, et autres. Faut pas l'oublier.
C'est juste du banal bien emballé mais qui est bourré de vices cachés comme les autres; ces dernières années Apple a des problèmes sur tous les produits qui sortent; les écrans qui jaunissent, le revêtement retina qui se barre, les batteries de merde, les coques qui se fissurent, iPads 2 qui vibrent à mort dès qu'on pousse le son, antenagate, les iPhone 5 rayés en sortie d'usine, etc et j'en oublie au moins une bonne centaine.
Même le suivi logiciel est digne d'une entreprise lambda avec des OS foireux, des plantages lors d'installations, etc ..

Aujourd'hui plus que jamais, en achetant Apple, on paie pour du design. 80% du prix c'est pour le design.
Ils proposent autre chose que le reste du marché mais ça reste de très faible qualité, et qu'ils essaient de faire passer pour du luxe.
Faut arrêter de voir ça comme une marque exceptionnelle juste car les produits sont chers.
Si Apple faisait dans le haut de gamme irréprochable et le luxe, on aurait une entreprise comme Leica, avec des macs à 25.000 euros, fabriqués et assemblés à la main aux USA jusqu'à la moindre touche d'une clavier placée individuellement, qui vont durer 30 ans sans bouger d'un poil et sans le moindre problème, et ils en vendraient très peu.
Mais le modèle économique d'Apple est celui d'une entreprise qui produit pour la masse, et tu peux pas faire dans l'irréprochable en faisant assembler tes produits à la chaine en Chine. Tous les produits de luxe sont faits main.

Faut pas attendre monts et merveilles d'une entreprise comme Apple; elle vous fait croire que vous achetez du luxe car vous payez ça cher et que c'est joli, mais non. Faut arrêter de penser que c'est une marque qui fait mieux que le reste.
Des entreprises comme Dell, si elles ont envie de forcer un peu, font 1000 fois mieux qu'Apple (les XPS) pour légèrement moins cher.
Samsung pareil, sans forcer ils outrepassent les iPhones,et c'est pas une entreprise qui fait dans l'ultra haut de gamme. Partant de ce constat, qu'est-ce que vous croyez qu'Apple c'est de la qualité sans déconner ...
C'est donné à n'importe qui de faire du Apple, le truc c'est que derrière faut avoir l'image pour le vendre. C'est le seul avantage d'Apple sur les autres, ils peuvent aisément vendre la même merde que le reste à des prix exorbitants, faisant croire aux utilisateurs être une élite.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Bonjour ,

Je trouve les produits Apple très bien quand je compare avec la concurrence 
Un peu onéreux c'est vrai , mais c'est aussi le prix d'une certaine tranquillité


----------



## ScapO (2 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> 
> Un peu onéreux c'est vrai , mais c'est aussi le prix d'une certaine tranquillité



Voire onéreux tout court mais il est vrai que c'est aussi le prix d'une certaine tranquillité...


----------



## ibabar (2 Avril 2018)

issou la chancla a dit:


> (...)


J'ai vérifié par 2x mais nous sommes le 2... donc c'est bien un troll, pas un poisson d'avril... no comment


----------



## issou la chancla (2 Avril 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> J'ai vérifié par 2x mais nous sommes le 2... donc c'est bien un troll, pas un poisson d'avril... no comment



Façon ici tout n'est que troll dès que vous lisez ce que vous n'avez pas envie de lire.
C'est le propre du fanatisme dont parle l'auteur initial du thread.


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2018)

issou la chancla a dit:


> Façon ici tout n'est que troll dès que vous lisez ce que vous n'avez pas envie de lire.
> C'est le propre du fanatisme dont parle l'auteur initial du thread.


Tu as lu ses autres messages ? C'est bien un troll.


----------



## issou la chancla (2 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as lu ses autres messages ? C'est bien un troll.



Non mais là iBabar parle de mon message, pas de l'auteur.
C'est soit disant moi le troll parce que ce qu'il a lu en page précédente lui convient pas.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

C'est bien un troll
vous êtes sur ?


----------



## daffyb (2 Avril 2018)

Il est trop bien ce fil. Je me délecte


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Avril 2018)

J’avais loupé ce fil.



Ropoime a dit:


> C’était à partir de ce moment où je suis devenu “fan” d’Apple.



Et c'est à ce moment que le mec est perdu pour l’intelligence.

D’où les élucubrations qui suivent.

Par contre, très bon choix d’avatar. Rien à dire, on cerne bien la personnalité.

Plus de douze ans avec un Macintosh et je n’ai jamais pu être un « fan » d’Apple. Un peu groupie de Steve le temps d’un keynote mais pas plus. J’espère pour toi que cela se soigne parce que les effets secondaires semblent terrifiants.



Ropoime a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas un seul argument qui montre la supériorité de l'iPhone sur Android, de MacOS sur Windows ?



Mais ON S’EN CARRE ! On utilise les outils qui nous conviennent, c’est tout. Si on voulait toucher sur les ventes, on achèterait des actions pas des Mac. 



Orphanis a dit:


> Là où je te rejoins :



À l’asile ? 



Franz59 a dit:


> (disparition d'AppleWorks entre autre).



Quand j’entends le mot AppleWorks, je sors mon pistolet. Franz59, remets-toi ou suicide-toi. C'était il y a plus de douze ans. 



issou la chancla a dit:


> Aujourd'hui plus que jamais, en achetant Apple, on paie pour du design. 80% du prix c'est pour le design.



Toi, t’es le nouveau troll des actus de MacG mais ton discours est d’une banalité à faire peur à un élu PS. On a entendu ça, depuis que le Mac est Mac. C’est dire si t’as pas découvert le fil à couper le beurre. Tu te coupes avec, c’est tout.

On se demande ce qui t’as pris le 12 décembre dernier. Fallait faire un tour, t’oxygéner, aller au cinéma. Mais surtout, surtout, surtout pas t’inscrire ici.


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


>



Trop fort chez Apple


----------



## Franz59 (4 Avril 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand j’entends le mot AppleWorks, je sors mon pistolet. Franz59, remets-toi ou suicide-toi. C'était il y a plus de douze ans.


Laisse tomber Von Schirach, AppleWorks n'a jamais été égalé; les années ne font rien à l'affaire, comme disait Brassens...
Ce ne sont pas les daubes de Pages/Numbers (j'exclue volontiers Keynote) qui ont pris le relais


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Avril 2018)

Franz59 a dit:


> Laisse tomber Von Schirach, AppleWorks n'a jamais été égalé; les années ne font rien à l'affaire, comme disait Brassens...
> Ce ne sont pas les daubes de Pages/Numbers (j'exclue volontiers Keynote) qui ont pris le relais





Condoléances.


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

wouaiiii, c'était mieux avant ! 
Brassens chantait aussi _quand on est con, on est con_


----------



## issou la chancla (8 Avril 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toi, t’es le nouveau troll des actus de MacG mais ton discours est d’une banalité à faire peur à un élu PS. On a entendu ça, depuis que le Mac est Mac. C’est dire si t’as pas découvert le fil à couper le beurre. Tu te coupes avec, c’est tout.
> 
> On se demande ce qui t’as pris le 12 décembre dernier. Fallait faire un tour, t’oxygéner, aller au cinéma. Mais surtout, surtout, surtout pas t’inscrire ici.



Je coupe avec, mais en lui donnant un autre angle, on optimisant la coupe.
Je suis comme Apple : je ne crée rien car j'ai 0 compétences et 0 génie, je me contente d'améliorer ce qui existe depuis la nuit des temps, car je suis rusé et opportuniste.


----------



## Ropoime (20 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir tout le monde. Merci à tout ceux de m'avoir lu et répondu à ce topic, même ceux qui me considèrent comme un troll. 

Je reviens pour vous dire que suite à l'actualité, je me suis fait passer pour un idiot vis à vis de mon premier discours. 

Pour résumer, je disais que je détestais l'encoche de l'iPhone X. Mais après avoir tester le dernier smartphone d'Apple, mon avis est que je le trouve jolie, sans plus, tout en gardant en tête son défaut principal qui est l'encoche. 

Quelques mois passent et voilà ma déception quand je vois que la concurrence s'y met aussi, en copiant mal en plus. 
OnePlus, Asus, LG, Xiaomi, Huawei ... ont adopté l'encoche sur leurs smartphones. Seuls Samsung et Sony n'ont pas (encore) succombé à cette mode. Sony a éliminé la prise jack sur leur dernier modèle alors que c'est une marque pionner dans la musique, notamment les modèles "walkman". 

N'osant pas avouer qu'ils copient Apple, ils jouent avec les mots pour justifier leur manque d'imagination. Asus va même se féliciter d'avoir crée une encoche plus petite que celle de l'iPhone X, sans parler de la bordure inférieure. Se foutant royalement de la gueule des gens, ils ont aussi trahis les utilisateurs d'Android. 






Certains vont même jusqu'à copier la forme, l'endroit et l'épaisseur du capteur photo arrière. 






Vu qu'ils sont les champions du copiage, pourquoi ne pensent t-ils pas à s'inspirer du form factor de l'iPhone SE ? En proposant un smartphone HDG de 4 pouces tournant sous Android. Même les Sony Compact n'ont rien de "Compact" en réalité, surtout en parlant du XZ2 Compact. 

Si je devrais m'acheter un smartphone à l'heure actuelle, ce serait l'iPhone X. Les constructeurs concurrents n'ont pas hésité à se moquer des défauts du X, pour ensuite les adopter. Carl Pei a dit dans un tweet avant de le supprimer "Apprenez à aimer l'encoche".  "_Le seul smartphone sur le marché ayant une encoche mais pas de menton (une bordure en bas de l’écran, ndr) est l’iPhone X"
_
Certains diront que l'Essential Phone est le premier smartphone à avoir une encoche, avant même l'iPhone X, jusqu'à aller dire que l'iPhone X en est inspiré. Sauf que contrairement à l'iPhone, le smartphone d'Andy Rubin est dans l'anonymat complet du grand public et que la concurrence n'aurait pas vu un "intérêt" de copier un smartphone quasi inexistant, voir elle n'aurait tout simplement pas été au courant de l'existence de ce smartphone. 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## ibabar (21 Avril 2018)

Ropoime a dit:


> N'osant pas avouer qu'ils copient Apple, ils jouent avec les mots pour justifier leur manque d'imagination


+1
C'est totalement pathétique! 
Que la copie s'effectue sur des points d'avancée, c'est le jeu... mais copier l'encoche ou la verrue photographique, no comment.
Si Apple a validé ces choix, c'est qu'elle a jugé que ces solutions étaient les moins mauvaises. Mais copier des défauts esthétiques en pensant que par mimétisme, ça fera le succès... 



Ropoime a dit:


> Vu qu'ils sont les champions du copiage, pourquoi ne pensent t-ils pas à s'inspirer du form factor de l'iPhone SE ?


+1 
C'est d'ailleurs incompréhensible que l'iPhone SE soit le seul smartphone réellement compact sur le marché.
C'est tout aussi incompréhensible que l'iPhone SE ne monte pas en gamme:
_ Soit c'est le form-factor qui plaît et il existe donc aussi un public qui veut un petit smartphone mais performant (donc avec mieux que TouchID 1 ou un écran préhistorique complètement dépassé, je parle en terme de qualité, pas de taille)
Et pour aller plus loin, pourquoi ne pas justement faire évoluer le X vers une version compacte qui gaderait les dimensions du SE mais avec du borderless
_ Soit c'est la simplicité et le prix doux qui plaisent et c'est encore plus incompréhensible que des marques Android ne s'emparent pas de ce marché
Et je ne pense pas que le prix soit le seul élément de choix du SE, sans quoi Apple se contenterait de proposer un iPhone 6 bradé, voire de sabrer un peu davantage le prix du 6s, ce qui permettrait d'avoir une harmonisation des diagonales


----------



## huexley (23 Avril 2018)

Ropoime a dit:


> voir elle n'aurait tout simplement pas été au courant de l'existence de ce smartphone.
> Bonne soirée.



AhahahahAHAHAHahahHAHAHA

Bordel on devrait pas avoir des fous rires comme cela en début de semaine, ca met la barre trop haut pour finir la semaine.


----------



## Ropoime (23 Avril 2018)

Merci pour vos messages.



ibabar a dit:


> C'est tout aussi incompréhensible que l'iPhone SE ne monte pas en gamme:


Il y a des rumeurs qu'un nouvel iPhone SE verra le jour ce mois de mai: puce A10 Fusion, recharge sans fil, retrait du port jack.



ibabar a dit:


> un écran préhistorique complètement dépassé, je parle en terme de qualité, pas de taille


Ecran complètement dépassé ? Je ne suis pas d'accord. En quoi il est dépassé ? Certes on est loin du niveau de l'OLED de l'iPhone X, mais pour le rapport qualité/prix/compact, il est le seul sur le marché. On peut trouver des bons tarifs chez les opérateurs comme freemobile, SOSH ...
La densité de pixels est suffisante pour ne pas voir les pixels à l’œil nue. Les angles de visions sont bons et on peut régler la colorimétrie sur iOS 11. 
Je trouve le SE très puissant et très endurant sur la batterie. Il lui manque qu'une stabilisation optique et un écran OLED pour toucher la perfection.

Sur le format compact, pour moi l'idéal, ce serait un écran 4 pouces borderless. J'espère seulement qu'Apple ne fera pas la même erreur que la concurrence, c'est à dire augmenter la taille de l'écran.


----------



## huexley (24 Avril 2018)

Ropoime a dit:


> mais pour le rapport qualité/prix/compact, il est le seul sur le marché.



Sony fait aussi des compacts très bien équipé le XZ2 compact, avec un écran bien meilleur et plus grand dans la même dimension de boitier, un appareil photo très (infiniment) supérieur, une meilleur batterie, IP68, etc… Et une gamme de prix similaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2018)

C’est vrai que le format du SE est bien pour ceux qui s’en servent principalement pour téléphoner. C’est ce genre de format que cherchaient mes parents (mais l’iPhone est trop cher pour eux). Difficile de trouver similaire côté Android ...


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2018)

huexley a dit:


> Sony fait aussi des compacts très bien équipé le XZ2 compact, avec un écran bien meilleur et plus grand dans la même dimension de boitier, un appareil photo très (infiniment) supérieur, une meilleur batterie, IP68, etc… Et une gamme de prix similaire.



Pfiou, 5" c'est vraiment le max qui puisse m'intéresser. C'est ce que j'ai aujourd'hui (Lumia 640) et j'aimerai avoir un format un peu plus petit le jour où je changerai !


----------



## ibabar (24 Avril 2018)

Ropoime a dit:


> En quoi il est dépassé ?


Je t'invite à utiliser un SE et parallèlement un LCD plus récent comme un iPhone 7, tu verras clairement la différence...
L'écran du SE par exemple est inutilisable avec des verres solaires polarisés.



huexley a dit:


> XZ2 compact, avec un écran bien meilleur et plus grand dans la même dimension de boitier


Après vérification le form-factor du XZ2 compact est bien plus proche de la gamme 4.7" (6/6s/7/8) chez Apple que de la gamme 4" (5/5c/5s/SE).
Quant à l'épaisseur, la fiche technique Sony annonce... 12.1mm (pour rappel le SE est à 7.6mm)


----------



## Ropoime (7 Mai 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Je t'invite à utiliser un SE et parallèlement un LCD plus récent comme un iPhone 7, tu verras clairement la différence...
> L'écran du SE par exemple est inutilisable avec des verres solaires polarisés.



Je suis allé dans un Apple Store aujourd'hui et effectivement, on voit clairement la différence entre l'écran du SE et celui de l'iPhone 7, surtout au niveau des blancs et les angles de visions. Si j'avais su à l'époque, j'aurais économisé un peu + pour acheter l'iPhone 7.


----------

